# Door swing overlap?



## garrett (Sep 9, 2011)

In California.

It is my understanding that door clear floor space may overlap other door clear floor spaces...

but,

Can door swings overlap?

The doors would hit each other if both were fully open...


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll defer to someone in California to verify but elsewhere the answer would be no.  If two doors are in series, they must have at least 48 inches between them, at least per A117.1.

...unless you're referring to two doors parallel to each other within one wall which when open would touch each other.


----------



## garrett (Sep 9, 2011)

The doors are on adjacent walls, 90º from each other.

This particular case is within an Assisted Living facility, Group R2.2 (older CBC)

Also must meet HUD requirements and UFAS accessibility in addition to CBC.


----------



## codeworks (Sep 9, 2011)

nice design, glad it aint mine


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2011)

What does the non bathroom door go to ????


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2011)

Can door swings overlap?

No

I assume the non-bathroom door is the exterior entry door.

what you identified Doors within individual dwelling units in Groups R-2 and R-3 occupancies* other than adaptable or accessible dwelling units.* Is not applicable


----------



## garrett (Sep 9, 2011)

It is the entry door into the residential unit, which is required to be accessible.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## jeharrarch (Sep 9, 2011)

It looks like everyone agrees... What's the code reference? (It's clearly not "doors in a series".)


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2011)

jeharrarch said:
			
		

> It looks like everyone agrees... What's the code reference? (It's clearly not "doors in a series".)


1132A.5 Maneuvering clearances at doors

....The floor or landing on the dwelling unit side of the primary entry door and any required exit door shall have a minimum length of not less than 44 inches.....

CBC defines Maneuvering clearances... as...clear floor space

One of the doors needs to reverse swing, or move one of the doors


----------



## DwightB (Sep 12, 2011)

How does "reversing the swing" of one of the doors fix anything.  If the toilet door is reversed, there is still a similar conflict.  If the entry door is reversed, there is no 18" clearance for latch side access.


----------

